# Sony A9 - has a grip !!



## astroNikon (Jun 6, 2017)

Just noticed the $4500 a9
Sony - Alpha a9 Mirrorless Camera (Body Only) - Black

has a $350 vertical battery grip
Sony - Alpha a9 Vertical Battery Grip - Black

I was watching videos of this at 10fps and 20fps and it's "silent" shutter feature.  Pretty cool ...

Though I'm actually looking at 24mp or high density sensor cameras for very long distance and possibly conversion to Full Spectrum.

so far I see ...
Sony a7 R II - a FullFrame at 42mp
down to the 
Sony a5100 24.3 mp crop sensor camera

and of course the multitude of various options from FujiFilm.


maybe the a9 and grip will be 1/10th the new price in the used market ...


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 6, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Just noticed the $4500 a9
> Sony - Alpha a9 Mirrorless Camera (Body Only) - Black
> 
> has a $350 vertical battery grip
> ...




OK,  but I'll stay with my 'old' 24 million pixel mirrorless at only 9 fps
and I'll still use my old DSLR lenses
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Braineack (Jun 6, 2017)

my birthday is coming up, what are the chances i can convince the wife this is the gift to get me?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 6, 2017)

Braineack said:


> my birthday is coming up, what are the chances i can convince the wife this is the gift to get me?


My birthday is coming up too.
Maybe you can convince her to get me one too.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 7, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > my birthday is coming up, what are the chances i can convince the wife this is the gift to get me?
> ...



ill do my best, buddy!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2017)

I checked out Nikon website again ... all they have is the Nikon 1 V3 model which also does 20fps at $1999.

Nikon better wake up soon ...


----------



## Braineack (Jun 7, 2017)

they are too busy selling you the same camera from 1997 just stuffed with slightly better hardware each year.


----------

